

Safari for Windows market share triples following SW Update push - pistoriusp
http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/08/05/01/safari_for_windows_market_share_triples_following_sw_update_push.html

======
ideas101
the download of the safari is 3 times more but that doesn't mean the usage is
3 times more as well ... there are many dumb users who dont even know that
safari exist on their machine ... market share is not correctly defined in the
article ... if the person is not using the safari then you cant count him to
calc market share. Having an option and using that option is 2 different
thing.

